# 3 Keys to a Happy Marriage



## Shivond (May 15, 2008)

My husband and I conduct private sessions for married couples encountering matrimonial issues. We really learned a lot from these sessions and thankfully,we see many marriages save

Perhaps, with many such sessions, we come to realize what you need to do to save your marriage should it be on the rocks.

There are 3 keys to a successful marriage and I coined them as the 3 Cs.

*Communication*- I cannot stress enough on the importance of communicating to one another.
I have seen couples who have absolutely nothing to say to each other besides the usual greetings and good nights. A conversation in marriage is important because it gives both of you connection. It also gives a better comprehension of one another. If there are problems arising, it will give you the early stage to discuss and explore solutions. When I speak of this during our counselling sessions, many couples asked me what are the best topics to talk about? 
Well, i usually reply with Everything, Anything under the sun. 

When you started dating, were there things to talk about? It is amazing how we can talk for hours during our courtship and are struggling to finish a sentence when married. 

*Commitment*- Do take note that in Marriage, commitment goes far beyond the initial vow,(which I am hoping you still remember) it translates dedication into action. What do I mean by translating your dedication into action? For better or worst, for richer or poor, till DEATH do us part. 

My husband and I almost have our once a week night out, either to the Movies or have the home to ourselves by renting a movie and indulging in a romantic candle light dinner. 

Get started in reestablishing commitment in your marriage today

*Companionship*- Start becoming companions with each other and stop the BLAMING.
Just as how white wine is the usual companion of fish, be there for each other.

The bonus key I would like to add is, BOTH of you must have this feeling for each other

LOVE

Well, its my 2 cents. 

I wish you all the best


----------



## lisakifttherapy (Jul 31, 2007)

Those are great - I'd add emotional safety (which I define as a combination of feeling prioritized, respected, trust, feeling heard, understood, validated, empathized with and finally loved) as well as good relationship balance (whatever works for both) and humor.

:smthumbup:


----------

